

Why companies don't invest in customer service solutions? - jpatel3

Recently I called comcast and AT&amp;T for some issue with account related stuff, in both cases they transferred my call from one person to another and every time end up repeating my name, account, address, etc. If its part of the same call, why can&#x27;t they have a system which pass that information after the first interaction and save time and customer frustration. Is there something I am missing? (may be some privacy angle?)
======
chrisbennet
Because they really don't care that much. Comcast in particular, is often the
only game in town so unless you are willing to go without TV and/or internet,
they know you won't stop paying them.

~~~
pktgen
I came here to write exactly this, but after logging in, saw your comment.
Comcast and AT&T are exactly the kind of companies who aren't going to invest
a dime in any kind of customer convenience features besides an automated bill
payment system.

~~~
jpatel3
I think if they make some small changes, they would save so much money for
themselves as their employees won't be spending that much time (by asking
repetitive questions) on each call. Its so frustrating to keep repeating even
the last four digit of social to each of those person and repeating address.
If the call goes off because of network issue, they don't even bother to call,
so you have to call again and go thru the same pain.

~~~
pktgen
I agree, but MBAs are idiots and don't see this. The MBAs will try to save a
few pennies on customer service but fail to realize investing a little in one
area can save more in other areas.

(Which is why seeing an MBA on someone's resume is an immediate "toss into the
trash" signal.)

